# 123 brass e series body



## mcbrat (Jul 3, 2018)

Mated with the McGizmo prototype Sundrop head.

http://imgur.com/gallery/lAm1cff


----------



## magellan (Jul 3, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 5, 2018)

I think after I finish my next set of lights I'll try and do some e series stuff....


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 5, 2018)

Your brass e-series body goes REALLY well with that brass sundrop head.


----------



## id30209 (Aug 14, 2018)

Can't wait for an update. Great masterpiece McB!


----------

